# Building a Duck Boat Questions?? Pic's added



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I am in the process of planning the building of my first duck hunting boat. I have never owned a duck boat and want all the good stuff in this one. Just never hunted big water and wondering what kinda stuff you guys could recommend to be in it. SO far I plan for it to be 5'-6" wide and 18'-6" long including beavertail. It will have about 4' of storage up front, with a mechanical area in the back for batteries, gas tank, ect. I also will be building a nice padded gun box. It is going to be a modified V with only a 2" pitch at the bottom of the hull. So far my calculation look to be able to hold a 50hp motor, probly going to go with a 40hp though. It will be built with 3/4" plywood on the bottom & sides, the rest will be 1/2". It will have 2x2 framing and 3/4" plywood reinforcement.

You guys have any idea's??

Thanks in advance!!!

GaBoy83


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted this site in another thread. Do your research before starting your build. Most of the duckboat plans I've seen, have the hull out of 3/8" marine grade plywood. You would double the weight of the boat with 3/4". Check out the section for "duckboat specs". This area will give you an idea about what size boat will handle what size motor. Also check out the "Building Devlin's Scaup" area. This is a detailed building of a duckboat that would be similar to the one you want to build.

http://duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi

Good luck


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 18, 2008)

Not to bust your bubble.....

If you built anything I would build a traditional "layout" boat...no marsh boat then go buy a used boat.

Better to buy a boat.  As in "beavertail"....I'm thinking you mean a mudmotor and not a blind.  The beavertail blind will run you about 800+ for a new one and good used one is around 300.  I short shaft in the hp range, with all the up grades will run you around 7-9K and that's a 6000HD by mudbuddy...I think that's what it's called.

If plan to use wood and build something like your talking about..........your gonna need a 275 to push it.

As for big water.....go safe or go home.  I don't think that would be a safe bet to build one.  We got a 17ft'ish Xpress with a Merc 50 and it was around 14k with all the add ons.  I bought a fiberglass Paul Dixon "Seminole Bateau" with 27 mudmoter for 2300.00  

Now the scaup boats are neat and those would be a good idea but   cheap does not equal safe.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 18, 2008)

Why not just get a $500 jon boat which will be stronger and no maintenance compared to a wooden boat?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 18, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> Now the scaup boats are neat and those would be a good idea but   cheap does not equal safe.



I wouldn't exactly call the scaup cheap. If you order it prebuilt from Devlin, it runs $6380.00 without motor. These boats are designed to handle big water.  I read somewhere that the scaup had a seaworthiness of 9 out of 10.


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 18, 2008)

gaboy

your drawings are very simular to my old boat...

www.gatorboats.com

look at the "duckhunter"....


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yea that is kinda where I got the idea from, but wanted to add some of my own stuff to it as well. I think it will be a great boat and got a while to build it. But I am kind of think about muddy feet's post as well. I have been looking at some older aluminum boats, but money is tight real tight. Got a baby due in the next 4 weeks, as far as the boat I have all the materials to build the boat already. Just need a few things. I just don't want to build this thang and wind up not liking it. If I could find a old aluminum boat that I could fix up that would be great. I have pm'd a few people but haven't heard back yet. So if anyone stopping by to take a look and you have a old aluminum boat at least 14' long and 48" wide let me know. Keep in mind I dont have alot to spend. I have a Glass Stream fiberglass bass boat hull never been cutout it 14' and some inches long. Would be a nice boat just needs some TLC. I can send pic's if some one would be interested in a trade.


----------



## CAL (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you have a good idea except for the 3/4 inch plywood.Looks like 3/8 would be more than enough and cut your weight down tremendously.The heavier your boat the more it takes to push it and the more water it will draw!


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 19, 2008)

just keep your eyes and ears open... cheap boats are out there .... trust me... you would be surprized how many boats you can find if you look hard enough.... make it a point to pick up the sunday paper and the thrifty nickel/penny pincher "every week"....  look in every back yard you pass... there is a lot of boats in peoples back yards full of leaves and water....


----------



## paulito (Jan 23, 2008)

Know what you are getting into before you build one. I built one of the gatorboats a number of years back and i can tell you there is no greater satisfaction that the looks and comments you get at the ramp when you tell tehm you built it yourself. I ran a 25hp on mine and it would scoot with two people in it. I even had it on Guntersville in some rough water and she did fine. 

Now for the bad part. Maintenance will kill you. If you are a true duck hunter you beat the snot out of your gear. Thats why it costs so much for stuff that lasts. With a wood boat you will spend your off season keeping it in good working order. Plus I love going back into the hard to get areas and a wood boat will make you cring when you come across a stump riddled slough. 

My suggestion (its what i am in the prossess of doing) is find a good older boat aluminum or even fiberglass used. Simply make sure the hull and transem are in good shape. Then tear it down to the bare bones and build your boat the way you want it. Older bass rigs are low profile and can handle some rough water as long as you're not trying to go 65mph. Plus they have loads of space once you start ripping out the live wells and stuff. 

Just my two cents. Good Luck.

 EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------

